# Senna- Sky movies, on tomorrow



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

as title. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, heard nothing other than great reviews of this film.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Set to record


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

great film.... some of the footage is amazing... some of it very hard to watch...

:thumb:


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Excellent film. Defo worth a watch


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

What a film, saw it at the cinema.

How 'Senna' didn't get nominated for best documentary at the Oscars 2012 beggars belief.

And don't get me on the subject about the film 'Drive' missing out altogether


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

hmmm drive was ok... but didn't do enough for me... certainly wasn't enough use of cars or driving in it! :lol:

good film all the same... prefer death proof though 

:thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Brilliant film and just showed how passionate these drivers were, how corrupt the officials were/are and how intense the rivalry was between Senna & Prost

10/10


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Got the dvd for Xmas, if you haven't seen it it's well worth watching/recording.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Probably the best film I have ever watched!!


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Emotional seriously after seeing this already tissues at the ready, life of a legend and one of the greats R.I.P. :driver:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

that reminds me, i bought it in january on blu-ray and still haven't watched it


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Im probably a bit one sided here as im a HUGE Senna fan. 

but 

If you havnt seen this film you really should watch it. Very very good id imagine a non race fan would enjoy it to.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a wee question for his fans...

Do you think he was wrong to move over to Williams, should he have stayed where he was with McLaren???

(let's take the death out of it obviously, he was far behind in the season already afterall...)

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

he had no choice IMO. No one was going to beat that williams with its trick suspension and as Senna didn't like losing it was always going to happen. Then the williams suspension was mysteriously banned when senna joined. :wall:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I just thought he jumped ship too soon... I get why he done it, why he had to do it, but maybe just holding back for 1 season could have been better...

But you hit the nail on the head... if he had stayed with McLaren, would the suspension be banned, or still allowed?!?!?

And would they have been able to make something the same... ah questions, questions, questions...... 

:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just watched this and has left me feeling very emotional with the memories of the Imola weekend. The death of Roland Ratzenberger the day previous to Ayrtons has been forgotten by most. Google photos of Roland and you will see in his early touring car days a spot a bit of Bilsom sponsorship on his overalls and his car. Bilsom was a small company in Hampshire who's MD was and still is my closest friend, he met Roland and struck up a friendship and for a small fee Roland gladly advertised his company, when Roland got his break with Simtek he continued to wear the logo on his overalls at no cost where every inch of a race drivers suit was worth a small fortune in F1, such was the nature of the hugely likeable Austrian.

My pal did a season in the Ford Fiesta championship supporting the touring car series, on the Imola weekend we were on our way to Snetterton when we heard the news of Roland's death, my friend was devastated and we discussed whether we should carry on to Snetterton or turn round and go home, a typical race driver said "can't let the lads down we carry on". He was actually racing at the time Senna crashed, I told him the news as he returned to the pits, we went home without speaking a word to each other.

With Rubens dramatic crash, Roland's death and the collision at the start that race should never had happened. As it transpired we had two fatalities within 24 hours after 12 years without a death in F1, I hope the loss of Roland and Ayrton has been a factor in the fact we have not had a F1 fatality since.

It was a beautifully crafted documentary but one thing was missing, many references were made concerning Ayrtons supremecy in the wet, why didn't they show the amazing few minutes at Donington when Ayrton made the rest of the field look like they were standing still, will always be one of my best memories of my favourite racing driver. He demonstrated his true genius by putting the Williams (a pig of a car to drive) on pole the three times he sat in the car.

If Ron Dennis had convinced him to stay at Mclaren maybe the great man would be alive today and this thread wouldn't exist, most probably doing good work in his homeland.

One thing I never knew was that Alain Prost is a trustee of the Senna Foundation, heart warming that he chose to end his feud and bitterness towards his arch rival.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

And two BAFTA's , very good doc.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Its amazing as I did not really like him at the time but when you look back he was an incredible person and racer!!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Watching him on the day of his death, did you think he knew something bad was going to happen? he looked very withdrawn before the race.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Stezz said:


> Watching him on the day of his death, did you think he knew something bad was going to happen? he looked very withdrawn before the race.


Ayrton did not want to race, Rubens crash, Roland's death and a car he was deeply unimpressed with. If you recall a very poignant moment in the film, Sid Watkins asking Ayrton to walk out and spend the day fishing with him.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Here is a wee question for his fans...
> 
> Do you think he was wrong to move over to Williams, should he have stayed where he was with McLaren???
> 
> ...


I think he was absolutely right to move. Frank had wanted Ayrton to drive for his team for years.

The Williams was a very competitive packaged all the way up to and including the 1997 season. Given that Hill almost won the championship in 1994 (cheated out of it by dirty Shumacher tactics), did win it in '96 and Villenueve taking the title the following year for Williams. It's fair to say that Senna would probably have won at least three titles for Williams.

Taking into account that the 1994, '95 and '96 Mclarens' were absolute dogs! With hindsight (not including his death) it would have been a good move.

Ron Dennis was also unhappy about paying Senna the salary he was on, as he reckoned the money should have been spent on the cars instead of trying to retain a driver.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> Got the dvd for Xmas, if you haven't seen it it's well worth watching/recording.


Well fk me gently :wall:.
Am I a dull dopey fker or what :lol:.

I had this dvd for Christmas too, forgot I had it untill I seen this thread .
Will watch this later-on for sure :thumb:.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

One of the best films I have ever seen. Mrs C bought it for Xmas and I watched it on my own one afternoon. She got back with Little Miss C and I was sat there with tears in my eyes - haven't had a film do that to me for a very long time.

The Monaco quali footage never ceases to amaze no matter how many times you see it and Imola 1/5/94 needs nothing further said. I have it on very good authority as to "what went wrong" at Imola but you will never see or find any evidence to support this anywhere.

My own view is that he would have ended up at Ferrari as he'd made no secret of wanting to retire there and had that happened then Schmuacher would quite likely not have enjoyed the same stats but who knows? Quite rightly he switched to Williams as he felt that without Honda McLaren would be uncompetitive but this happened just as the technical advantages which gace the Williams the edge were banned, making the FW16 a bit of a pig by all accounts.

Worth reading The Life of Senna by Tom Rubython - excellent book with little reference to Imola but instead focusing on Senna the man, racer etc. 

Just a shame I didn't realise then what I know now as I wasn't a Senna fan in the day but his career and untimely death changed so many other careers and stories it's unreal.

Truly amazing film about a truly inspirational chap.


----------

